# One Person Dogs?



## momofchance&charlie (Dec 31, 2008)

I have two poodles. One is a 2 year old miniature, and the other is a 13 week old toy. I always heard that this breed does not tend to be one person dogs, but both of mine sure are. 

They both follow me around constantly. Sit with me everytime I sit. Lay at my feet while cooking. Sleep with me, get up with me, and the toy cries when I leave his eye sight.

I love it, I must admit. I love that they adore me as much as I adore them. I was just wondering if anyone else's poodles were like this?

They both love my kids, and my husband, but it is very odvious who they are attached to the most...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

all four of our dogs are like that! the minis with Susie, my daughter, and the standards with me - but they love everyone else too! Teddy won't let me ot of his site - I find it annoying! lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

If you didn't already know this, most ALL poodles are like that! 
All three follows me or my husband around (mostly me!), they think
they are our shadow's and a lot of the times get in or way or we step
on them by accident, lol! All of them are spoiled though and are allowed
on our bed to lounge, however only my toy is allowed to sleep with us at
night due to his size! Oh and I used to could leave the bathroom door open
while taking a bath (just me, hubby, and dogs..so why not?lol), not anymore
"Rocks" will dry to jump in with me and swim, UGH! :rofl:

Don't cha' just love poodles though? They keep you entertained and
all have unique individual personalities!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I've heard that the mini's and toys are much more likely to become one-person dogs than standards. I have noticed that my Spoo is more attached to the person who spends the most time with him: Me . But I wouldn't call him a "one person dog."

That's hilarious MM! At least you know he loves the water! I would probably drown if Sammie tried to get in the bath with me.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the same thing...some poodles do attach themselves to just one person mostly...but can be loving to all. I also find the smaller ones are more clingy than the bigger poodles. 

In my personal opinion I think that males can be more ummm shall we say shadow-like than females. 

If I get up to go into another room I get a single file line of poodles behind me like I am playing follow the leader...visitors think its a hoot. Shippo is always in front normally followed by either Peanut, Dolly, or Ginger...then comes Casey to see if I am going to get food.

I find it endearing at times...but heaven forbid I stop and turn around too fast, I will cause at least a 3-4 poodle pile up before the rest figure out the poodle parade has stopped. I think out of all of them perhaps the minis are the best about not picking one human over another...but even though Daisy was scared of my husband at first she is settling in and will play with him now. 

I think the way they act has alot to do with their socialization at their breeders or previous homes...the more people they meet (safely) as babies the better they adapt into their new home with your family. 

It has taken us almost 6 months to get a 2 yr old female spoo to figure out humans are great and males are not frightening...but if she had been raised by us like Casey (our 7 month old spoo) has I am sure she would be a lot friendlier with visitors. She has always been fine with the kids and my hubby...but you can tell she LOVES her mommy!


----------



## cnstarz (Jan 7, 2009)

ha, i was about to start a thread about my 7 month old poodle following me around everywhere. it gets annoying times tho. do you think she'll become a little more independent over time or should is there something i should do? sorry for hijacking your thread. :x


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

cnstarz said:


> ha, i was about to start a thread about my 7 month old poodle following me around everywhere. it gets annoying times tho. do you think she'll become a little more independent over time or should is there something i should do? sorry for hijacking your thread. :x


Well...sorry but I guess the person you got your poodle from should have told you...they DO NOT LEAVE YOU ALONE! That is why most of us chose the poodle because they do tend to follow you everywhere and become VERY VERY VERY attached to you. The smaller they are (IN MY OPINION) the more they feel they HAVE TO BE WITH YOU!

Try teaching your poodle some tricks and give TONS of praise for a trick well done...boosting their self-confidence often helps them feel more important...and that extra confidence will help him to realize he/she can live even if you are not in the room with them at all times. You are never going to be able to make it stop following you around all the time, but as they age and relax they tend to be a bit less clingy.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

yes Enzo follows anyone around he is a Spoo. If we leave him alone he will cry or look for us.

He also tried to get in tub with me lol


----------



## cnstarz (Jan 7, 2009)

ah ok all good. as long as it's normal then i have no problem with it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I will admit that I was a little surprised at how dependent Jazz was. Tibbies LOVE to be in the same room with you, especialy puppies, but they are independent and will do their own thing. Jazz isn't like that at all... she would be in my face all the time if she could.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine follow me around but im also home all day with them. They do socialize with the whole family as well.


----------

